# Need as much info as i can... premature @ 32 weeks



## ShadowSeer

Im yet to have my baby yet, but have been given a definative induction date for when I am at 32 weeks, due to some pretty serious health problems....Im not sure what to expect....
Im really worried now and scared. I really dont want to do this. Id rather my health suffers, so long as my baby is ok. I guess I just need reassurance. Anyone else had a baby at 32 weeks? What did he/she look like? How long where they in SCBU.


----------



## 25weeker

Hi sorry to hear you are having problems. Every baby is different so it is difficult to judge but common ones are:
-will be in an incubator as won't be able to maintain their body temp just yet.
-light therapy for jaundice
-may need some assistance breathing with cpap (a mask over their nose that puts a bit of air in the lungs to make breathing easier for baby). I am assuming you will get steroids which will help this massively.
-tube for feeding as the sucking reflex doesn't start until 34 weeks.

He/she will look just like any other baby just smaller.

32 weeks is a good gestation for your lo having minimal problems.

We will all be here to answer your questions.

Good luck xx


----------



## bob2331

Hey,

So sorry about your problems but like the above said, 32 weeks is a good number to get to. Every baby is different and my little pickle was a lot earlier.
Have they given you steriods or planning to? I found they really made the difference.

Your baby will look like any other baby just smaller but still perfect.

Good luck xxx


----------



## katy1310

I already replied in your other thread - but thought you might like to see a picture of Sophie at 27 weeks, 32 weeks and 13 months!
 



Attached Files:







tiny sophie.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 26









Sophie 245.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 25









Sophie 731.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ShadowSeer

Thank you everyone. I really dont know what to expect. Ive not been told about steroids or anything like that...Im guessing that conversation will come nearer the time....xxxxx Thatnk you for your answers and support....glad to know everyone else's LO are doing well :)


----------



## pink.crazy

I think everyone has answered everything already, but I like Katy's idea - showing you pics around that stage.. 
Leo was born at 28 weeks, but here he is at 31 weeks..
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/38043_415012966430_522966430_5256948_7400702_n.jpg
33 weeks
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/39102_419192191430_522966430_5383137_3875321_n.jpg
And now (9.5 months)
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/215835_10150156589206431_522966430_7229343_5406471_n.jpg

Good luck hun :)


----------



## mummy3

My daughter Eilidh was born 5 weeks ago at 32+3. I had steroids at 25 weeks and at 31 weeks and it made a massive difference!

She was 3lb 12oz, 16in long:cloud9:

We were in the NICU for 3 weeks, I'm told this is a pretty short stay, most 32 weekers there were being discharged at 36/37 weeks, so a 4/5 week stay. Eilidh only required CPAP for 12 hours, she did have problems maintaining her temp so was in a heated isolette for a week. She took to bfing like a pro, but does need extra calorie neosure formula added to expressed breastmilk for every second feed as she is so tiny. 

If you have any other Qs or want to talk, feel free to pm me:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







eilidh gloves.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Srrme

32 weeks is a good gestation to get to, dear. My son was born at 28.6 weeks, and he's a happy and healthy 5 month old now. :D

Your baby will look like any other baby, just a tad bit smaller. :hugs: You can see a picture of my LO at 28.6 weeks in my Parenting Journal in my signature.


----------



## heyyady

My girls were born 9 days ago at 32 + 3 - they were 4lbs, 17 inches long and 4lbs 8oz, 18 1/2 inches long- they are tiny and cute and perfect :) They are still in the NICU as they still need to show they can steadily gain weight and maintain their own body temps, but the rest of it went fairly quickly, only had c-pap for a couple days, etc. 

Talk to your Dr about steroid injections for their lungs and about Magnisium Sulfate tratments to lower the risk of cerebral palsy.

Good luck hon- it will all be ok! Lurk around here and read everyone's stories- knowing what's going on takes a lot of the big scary out of it!


----------



## Mumof42009

I've had 2 born at 32 weeks apart from cpap for few days to help them breath, the main issues are feeding. Steriods really do help with there breathing as well. 
Has the hospital suggested a look around the nicu? xx


----------



## Laura2919

My girls were born at 29 weeks and they were 3lb10oz and 3lb5oz. Chloe needed cpap for 1 day and Jaycee needed cpap for 3 days and then they were just in incubators. At a couple of weeks old they went into normal cots and at 4 weeks they came home. I havent met anyone who has only had a 29 weeker spend 4 weeks in NNU, they tell you to expect the due date. My girls did really well and I was shocked when they said they could come home... 
My OH came to tell me about the girls as I didnt see them for 5 days and when I eventually got to the hospital they were transferred to he said dont worry about the wires and the beeping but I still was shocked when I walked in.


----------



## missyfemale25

Hi
Please try not to worry 
It is hard to tell as each baby is different i had by little girl @ 33+4 for no apparent reason my waters broke and i had her 3 hours later naturally no pain relief and she weighed 5lb 4oz
She didnt need any help with her breathing i did have the steroid injection whilst in labour but as it was so quick i doubt it had much effect.
She was in an incubator to regulate her temperature, she had a tube for her feeds and as soon as my milk came through she had expressed breast milk
The S.C.B.U nurses will really push you to start expressing using an electric pump as soon as possible you can either do it in S.C.B.U itself or take it away with you.
My little one kept having apneas at first which is when they forget to breathe which is quite common in premature babies, she also developed jaundice which meant she had to go under the lamps but that didnt last long
She graduated to a cot then was home after 3 weeks 
I would recommend a dummy to get their sucking going you will definately get home quicker if your baby can latch on 
Good Luck and remember i am always available if you need any other advice i dont have all the answers but i will try
xx


----------



## Sakura-chan

Hi

I had my 2nd son at 31 weeks 4 days and because of his birth he was a bit bruised in the face (he was born less than 15 minutes after I got to the hospital and was coming bum first so the bruising came from turning him around and trying to get him out in a hurry) but since you will be induced I imagine you bub will look like any other bub just a little bit smaller (and sometimes their heads are a bit of a funny shape but don`t freak out, they turn out fine )

He was 3 pound 8 oz but dropped to below 3 pound before he started to gain weight again- now, (he was weighed today) he was almost 10 pound (at 3.5 months!)

He had CPAP for a couple of days, some treatment for jaundice and was in hospital for six weeks total. He is now exclusively breastfed and doing well. I didn`t have any steroids because he came super fast (Basically I got a stomach bug and it seemed to make me go into labour early- I was checked the day before when the bug was at its worse and everything was fine and baby was born the next night) but he has had no long term breathing issues so far.

Good luck!


----------



## xgem27x

I had my twins at 32 weeks and they were fine, they weighed 3lbs7 and 3lbs14, Maxxie had a breathing machine for a while called CPAP, but it was nothing to worry about, he could breathe without it but would get tired easily so the CPAP would help him until his lungs were a bit stronger, Frazer had no problems, he was out his incubator after a day which I was shocked at, and they eventually came home after 3 and a half weeks, SCBU isnt a nice thing to go through, but it does have benefits too, you're baby is watched 24/7 by midwives and doctors, they are totally monitered up, you can go home and get some rest and relax before baby comes home, and also the SCBU get the baby into a routine, so you pretty much bring home a baby that is already in a routine (in fact my boys slept through the nights as soon as we brought them home lol)

Heres a pic of them 1 day old, they were really small, but they were just like normal babies :)
 



Attached Files:







frazer and maxxie.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jmiller

I had my daughter at 31 weeks 4 days weighing 3 lbs 5 ozs. She is still in the NICU but doing fantastic. She is taking all of her feedings by breast or bottle and doesnt only required breathing assistance for about 10 hours when she was born. They are wanting her to gain a little more weight as she is still right at the 4lb mark but the doctors are telling me i can take her home next week.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

this was Ellie at 33 weeks and 4lb 3oz and an hour old 

 



Attached Files:







P3310811.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

and the bottom pic is Ellie at 22 weeks (15 weeks corrected) x


----------



## ermm23a

I had mine at 33 weeks, but he had quit growing at 30 weeks due to placenta problems. He only weighed 3 lbs 10 oz, but he came out screaming. He had to have CPAP for the first night, but he never needed oxygen. Had a feeding tube for the first 3 or 4 days, but then he started taking a bottle. 

His main issue was his weight and regulating his body temp. He had to stay in an incubator thing for the first couple of weeks until he gained some weight and could maintain his own body temp properly. 

I was able to get one round of steroid shots for his lungs and I think that really helped him out. They were expecting him to have to be on oxygen, but he never needed it.


----------

